# What are police departments looking for physically in a police officer?



## mschumann (Jan 26, 2008)

What are the departments looking for physically in a police officer?
Personally I have been on both ends of the spectrum........ 

I use to compete in various fitness contest. 180lbs, 3.7% bodyfat and I could run/ do what ever physically

Now, Im about 230lbs and compete in the sport of "strongman" (same sport thats on ESPN) and I am working towards recieving my Pro card as a lightweight strongman in the USA. At this point I can definitly pass the physical fitness test to be considered for the police.

So what is better for me to do? Should i go back down to the athletic/low body fat physique or should i stay where I am with a larger frame? I am just not to sure what police departments take into consideration when hiring a potentialfficer and i want to be prepared.

thanks


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Police departments dont want some guy who can bench press 500lbs and cant run a mile. Neither do they want someone who can run the Boston marathon and cant bench their respective weight. It is a physical job. Both in the sense of needing muscle to defend yourself but also stamina for when some idiot decides he's going to take off on you. A balanced person is great instead of someone who can do one extremely well and the other extremely poor.


----------



## mschumann (Jan 26, 2008)

ok man thanks.... that sounds good. Fortunitly my sport requires a person to be both strong and in good condtion. I was kind of dreading losing weight haha


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

If I could add: The variety of tasks you are called upon to perform as a police officer call for flexibility, core strength, endurance....a strong, functional, all-around condition is called for above the rest. Like MM said, balance is the key. Also, if one relies too much on physical training, they may let their guard down mentally ... most of us have seen 150 lb addicts summon the strength to battle the biggest guy on our departments.

The PO I would most want backing me up is an average looking guy....until it's game on, _(and you know who you are, NT!)_

Good luck.


----------



## xxafspxx (Apr 3, 2007)

Just make sure your not so big you can't carry your pistol or fire your rifle, and all around physical fitness is a must.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Is that a picture of you pulling skeet off Pond St? I dig the new range attire.


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

Nighttrain said:


> I dig the new range attire.


Better than the workboots, sweatshirt and powdered munchkin?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> What are the departments looking for physically in a police officer?


Invulnerability. Or flying.


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

Have you seen _The Departed_? Ok, you basically have to look like Matt Damon or Leo.


----------



## MB720 (Jun 4, 2008)

CTrain said:


> Have you seen _The Departed_? Ok, you basically have to look like Matt Damon or Leo.


Yeah, but maybe not so much Anthony Anderson's character haha.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Its not all about how strong you are. No offence but I have met plenty of meat heads who could flip a cruiser but have a hard time counting to 20...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

DodgeRam said:


> Its not all about how strong you are. No offence but I have met plenty of meat heads who could flip a cruiser but have a hard time counting to 20...


And some kan't spell......no offence DR


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Durrr you get the idea


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

mschumann said:


> What are the departments looking for physically in a police officer?
> Personally I have been on both ends of the spectrum........
> 
> I use to compete in various fitness contest. 180lbs, 3.7% bodyfat and I could run/ do what ever physically
> ...


If you compete in Strongman, you should know (or at least heard of) Derek Poundstone. Now, he's a HUGE guy...and he's a cop. As long as you can pass the physical requirements, I never mind having backup that looks like Poundstone! I'm sure if you look hard enough you can find the kids email or something, ask him his opinion if you'd like...he's good shit. Good luck dude.

Ps...I highly recommend you using spell check if you ever got on the job...


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

5-0 said:


>


BAAAAAA HAAAAAAAA TOOOO FUNNY Love the show. You have to agree the man is in shape but the grape smugglers have to go.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 15, 2008)

:L: Gotta love Reno.
I think the biggest officer Ive seen is One Braintree cop.
I was one my way home from school and I saw blues and chirps behind me, so when I pulled over (need I say its 2200hrs). I see this dark "figure" in my drivers mirror, comes over and says in a really, really deep voice that I swear made me soil myself:ermm: and says, "how you doing this evening." When I turn to answer, I literally had to stick my head out the window and look straight up.

But its how you come off as. As long as you meet or exceed their wants you should be fine. Some dept Ive seen enjoy personallity more than fitness overtime


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

I think a DI in the academy said it best..

"You guys can lift all the weights you want but you're worthless to me if you can't run"

Couldn't be more true, just maintain a median and stay away from the "juice" because your cardiovascular strength will shoot down the tubes.


Just to add on to the whole "jacked cops" thing... I think it's safe to say the biggest cop to ever live is RONNIE COLEMAN who was an Arlington PD beast full time and now a reserve.


----------



## mschumann (Jan 26, 2008)

Its really funny that you mentioned Derek! I just trained with him up in Wilmington last Friday! Derek is a good guy and I have spoken to him a few times about Police work etc... He actually says that people fight with him alot and that it is a running joke with-in his department.

Derek is competing at Worlds Strongest Man in 2 weeks or so in WV. The contest wont air until late December but I will make sure to let you know how he does. He's actually one of the favorites to win it.

Sorry I have not checked out this thread in a while. I do respectfully disagree with some of the comments about "meat heads not being able to count etc" I know some of the strongest and biggest people in the world. All of which are the nicest and some of the most intelligent people I have ever met. I do understand that there are a good deal of people out there that are the stereotypical "meathead" types. I believe that they give anyone with a muscular physique a bad name.



kttref said:


> If you compete in Strongman, you should know (or at least heard of) Derek Poundstone. Now, he's a HUGE guy...and he's a cop. As long as you can pass the physical requirements, I never mind having backup that looks like Poundstone! I'm sure if you look hard enough you can find the kids email or something, ask him his opinion if you'd like...he's good shit. Good luck dude.
> 
> Ps...I highly recommend you using spell check if you ever got on the job...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok, heres Ronnie "juice" Coleman...

 If the guy wants to do all the roids thats his problem, but its pretty stupid for a dept to keep him on knowing hes sauced out of his freakin mind.....after all they are illegal..and imagine the liablilty if he used excessive force...


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Ok, heres Ronnie "juice" Coleman...
> 
> If the guy wants to do all the roids thats his problem, but its pretty stupid for a dept to keep him on knowing hes sauced out of his freakin mind.....after all they are illegal..and imagine the liablilty if he used excessive force...


Tell me thats a joke, thats really a Cop?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

He was a Cop...I believe a Trooper in Georgia or NC ...not sure...I dont think they let him work in that uniform...but like I said a conflict of interests enforcing laws when your on steroids....


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

7costanza said:


> He was a Cop...I believe a Trooper in Georgia or NC ...not sure...I dont think they let him work in that uniform...but like I said a conflict of interests enforcing laws when your on steroids....


I guess maybe they didn't say anything because steroids in themselves aren't illegal....hah its a stretch. Lol maybe they were just afraid he was going to pull a Chris Benoit


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Ronnie Coleman still works for the Arlington Police Department, but only as a reserve.


----------



## rhl (Jun 10, 2002)

It seems brains have been left out of the equasion. Although brawn is good, don't forget the muscle between your ears.


----------

